# Samsung 840 Pro SSD 256 GB



## W1zzard (Jan 11, 2013)

The 840 Pro SSD is Samsung's current flagship solid state drive. It comes with increased performance and better steady state long-time endurance. We pit the 840 Pro against ten other SSDs, including the OCZ Vector.

*Show full review*


----------



## v12dock (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for the review!


----------



## dj-electric (Jan 21, 2013)

TBH, I'm kinda disappointed with the results...


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 21, 2013)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> TBH, I'm kinda disappointed with the results...



that's because you are looking at them in relation to ocz vector which wasnt available at the launch of the 840 pro


----------



## dj-electric (Jan 21, 2013)

Sure, but i expected a much bigger performance differance between the 840 Pro and the 830.


----------



## 1c3d0g (Jan 21, 2013)

You can't expect much from anyone these days, as everyone is bottle-necked by the SATA cable. Once we move over to PCI-Express based solutions in 2014, pretty much every new SSD on that standard will see a major boost in performance.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 21, 2013)

1c3d0g said:


> You can't expect much from anyone these days, as everyone is bottle-necked by the SATA cable. Once we move over to PCI-Express based solutions in 2014, pretty much every new SSD on that standard will see a major boost in performance.



While I agree that synthetics will see a boost with a faster interface, I have doubts if that can translate into real-life performance. There is only so much disk access happening in any real workload, so that even with infinite fast storage you would still have to wait for tasks to complete.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh, I do like those new dynamic charts for comparison. Thanks for the hard work!


----------



## tacosRcool (Jan 21, 2013)

too bad Samsung SSDs are expensive otherwise good ssd


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 21, 2013)

I love this SSD and your Review's are top notch!

Also if anyone was wondering I did your same test with the W7 Ulti ISO folder to folder and On a WD Black 500GB 32MB Cache drive I got 1:27.27 Sec. with AVG Speed of 32MB/s. From my Toshiba 250GB 8MB Cache to the WD Black I got 59.56 Sec. with AVG 52MB/s... Also I only have Sata2

I want a SSD now


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 21, 2013)

I have one of these on the table awaiting the arrival of my new MSI G70.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for the review, looks like I'm trading in my 830's to get 2 of these.


----------



## EiSFX (Jan 22, 2013)

Very nice Review i just wish sometimes reviews like this wern't always done with newiest tech and add in a little quick review on some people still running on SATA 2 and see the difference


----------



## manofthem (Jan 22, 2013)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Thanks for the review, looks like I'm trading in my 830's to get 2 of these.



Amen, well said.  I'm hoping for the same


----------



## buggalugs (Jan 22, 2013)

I like it.... Already have a couple of SSD boot drives but I'm looking to replace my storage drive with a SSD.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 22, 2013)

I have two of these in RAID


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 22, 2013)

EiSFX said:


> Very nice Review i just wish sometimes reviews like this wern't always done with newiest tech and add in a little quick review on some people still running on SATA 2 and see the difference



we used to hava sata 2 numbers in previous reviews but traded the time spent benching for the new tests we have now


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 22, 2013)

It woulda been nice to see compare it to the newer Intel 520 series like I have, as im torn with determining if I should upgrade my 120gig to something bigger and better while I have the funds


----------



## Rebel333 (Jan 22, 2013)

I miss power consumption tests, because if real life performance is so close to each other, than I want buy the most efficient.


----------



## fusionblu (Jan 22, 2013)

I got this SSD last year when they first came out and I am still using it in my system now. This SSD was a great upgrade over my old Raid 0 setup of two OCZ Vertex 2 120GB Sata II SSDs and ironically the Samsung SSD performs a little better than my previous set up overall. While price per performance isn't as good as it could be it is a very good SSD and should last me for sometime, and it is very efficient too.



1c3d0g said:


> You can't expect much from anyone these days, as everyone is bottle-necked by the SATA cable. Once we move over to PCI-Express based solutions in 2014, pretty much every new SSD on that standard will see a major boost in performance.



Theoretically what could happen in future PCs is that most copper-based data-transferring technologies could (and is likely to happen eventually) be replaced with fibre-optic (or possibly a descended fibre-optic based) data-transferring technologies instead so its possible cables will still exist, but they will be fibre-optic cables instead. The idea I'm getting at here that even in the future you will still be paying a premium for a PCI-E based SSD.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 22, 2013)

fusionblu said:


> fibre-optic



maybe in 2020


----------



## fusionblu (Jan 22, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> maybe in 2020



True, but I would like to think it will arrive sooner given the rate of new technologies being released seems to be increasing all the time.


----------



## erixx (Jan 22, 2013)

this is sold for less than 200 € here now...  

Will I resist (having the 830)?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 25, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> that's because you are looking at them in relation to ocz vector which wasnt available at the launch of the 840 pro


Great review as usual W1zzard!

But I think Vertex will be a better choice imo with firmware updates


----------



## Sliver Victor (Feb 8, 2013)

I just updated the firmware on mine. Pretty easily done. No probs at all. :thum bsup:


----------



## sauria (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank you. Just got one today.


----------



## IRQ Conflict (Mar 5, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> we used to hava sata 2 numbers in previous reviews but traded the time spent benching for the new tests we have now


 FFS. 

I really want to know how this drive works in compatibility mode (SATAII). Especially the write performance.


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 5, 2013)

IRQ Conflict said:


> FFS.
> 
> I really want to know how this drive works in compatibility mode (SATAII). Especially the write performance.



I would think it will just max out Sata 2 speeds.


----------



## IRQ Conflict (Mar 5, 2013)

That would be nice. But is that what happens? Without testing I cannot be sure. I think I will get this drive and transfer it when I upgrade my system.


----------



## DarkFX (Mar 31, 2013)

Delta6326 said:


> I would think it will just max out Sata 2 speeds.



Yes it will.

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m5qf8nssHo1qbaj4uo1_500.gif


----------



## vectoravtech (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm using an 840 Pro 500GB and when I use provisioning I get a headache, anyone know why and how to fix it?


----------

